
World without sand: The race to save a precious resource - bcaulfield
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23731650-300-world-without-sand-the-race-to-save-a-precious-resource/
======
simonblack
Just yet another resource that's being used up. There ain't no such thing as
unlimited growth on a finite planet.

Add it to the ever-growing list: Water, food, land, fish, oil, etc, etc, etc.

Too many people = not enough resources.

